# Shot my first turkey yesterday!!



## greybeard (Nov 17, 2012)

Shot my first turkey yesterday. 
It was awesome.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

People in the frozen food section were freaking out.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 17, 2012)

... good one!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Nov 17, 2012)

* Lol!*


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Nov 17, 2012)

lol.  I can see it now.........creeping down the bread isle, stopping occasionally to let how a hen yelp...........slowly slowly.............


----------



## HankTheTank (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## Beth K. (Apr 4, 2013)

Good one, I totally fell for that.   However, I also fell for BYC's April Fool's joke about "Beakbook".


----------

